# The WCF Online and Complete



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 31, 2004)

For those interested:

The WCF is completely online at http://www.apuritansmind.com/Creeds/WestminsterConfession/WestminsterConfessionMainPage.htm

It houses the:

Confession Itself

The Introduction to the Confession, by Thomas Manton

An Index to the Westminster Standards 
(If you are looking for a Word or phrase check this list - it was a bear to format!)

The Shorter Catechism
The Larger Catechism
Directory for Publick Worship
Directory for Family Worship
Form of Presbyterian Church Government
The Sum of Saving Knowledge


----------

